# tetratec external canister leak



## dizzee (Jan 11, 2009)

i have a leaking 1200.

seems to be leaking from the front clips. do u think its just a faulty o-ring. Been running for a year fine tho, been leaking for about 2 months now. had to put it in a bucket and top up my water every 3 days.must loose around 6 litres 

any one know of decent places for fluval spares in the uk (kent)


----------



## daryn (Jul 25, 2008)

Try smothering the O-Ring with Vasaline till you can buy a replacement then when you get a new one do it to this too and it should prolong the life, hope this helps mate.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

vaseline to the o-ring most times solves this problem,they come lubricated when new but this fades away after opening it a few times


----------



## dizzee (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks fella. will try.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Tetratec is the international version of the Marineland C-series canister filter (or vice versa depending on how you look at it). Check out the following link about people who have had Marineland canisters leak and Marineland sending them replacements.

http://cichlidforum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=186217&sid=2cf7859a0162b529b79ff9e2dd1591af

I've had my 2 C series canister filters for a year now and have not had any problems so far. it seems as if the weak link is the valve block. You may be able to call the distributor and get them to rectify your leak.

Charlie


----------

